# Hyundai Receives 1,000 Pre-Orders for Avante LPI Hybrid



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Avante LPI runs 17.8 km per liter or equivalent to 37 mpg, but costs 40% less than competing Honda Civic Hybrid.

More...


----------

